# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El suelo se va secando

## Luján

Este título puede parecer terrorífico, pero nada más lejos de mi intención.

Que el suelo se vaya secando es peligroso si hay poca agua o si su humedad es muy baja, pero con los niveles de humedad que hay actualmente, que el suelo vaya pasando de saturado a muy húmedo o húmedo no es peligroso, más bien todo lo contrario.

Este es el mapa de humedad de suelo de la AEMET a fecha 31/3/2010


Un suelo saturado en agua hará que las precipitaciones provoquen directamente escorrentías, pudiendo arrastrar grandes cantidades de sustrato. En cambio, si el suelo ha dejado de estar saturado significa que es capaz de retener más agua, con lo que las escorrentías y las consecuentes posibles inundaciones se verán reducidas.

Un suelo que ha pasado de saturado a húmedo no tiene por qué haber dejado perder el agua. Más bien puede haber caído hasta los acuíferos, como estamos viendo en el acuífero 23 gracias a las mediciones que semanalmente pone un compañero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cerca de la Puebla de los Infantes tego un pequeño terreno y tengo que decir que he tenido que empezar a regar el huerto por que la 1ª capa de tierra de unos 15 a 20cm está que parece que no le cae una gota de agua desde hace 1 año :Mad: , y eso que han caido 1300L/m2 este año. pero por la parte siquiente si está bien húmeda por no decir empapada :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

La mayoría de los cultivos de verano tendrán que ser regados para que nazcan, al contrario por ejemplo las viñas que al tener profundas raíces, pueden captar el agua de esas capas mas bajas.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Me ha gustado mucho ese mapa de Humedad del suelo en España!!! La verdad es que me imaginaba un suelo Saturado en gran parte de Andalucia y ya veo que no es así. Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Me ha gustado mucho ese mapa de Humedad del suelo en España!!! La verdad es que me imaginaba un suelo Saturado en gran parte de Andalucia y ya veo que no es así. Un saludo.


No me extraña ese cambio en los niveles de humedad del suelo andaluz, con la que ha caido; durante el mes pasado el sol ha apretado un poquito sobre la tierra y quieras que no, eso junto al aire, seca las zonas mas superficiales.
Seguro que el agua sigue ahí mas abajo; ¡reservas! :Wink:

----------


## Luján

2 meses después de la imagen que ilustra el primer post de este hilo, pongo la imagen actual de la humedad relativa del suelo, obtenida de la AEMET hoy, pero generada el 31/5/2010.

Se puede observar cómo el suelo ya ha dejado de estar saturado en toda España. Es más, hay grandes superficies que muestran el cartel de Muy secos. Se va notando ya la acción del calor junto con las bajas precipitaciones.

----------


## REC

Bueno, por lo menos parece que a Entrepeñas y Buendía les seguirá llegando un caudal aceptable......sorprendente la cuenca del Ebro (más seca que la meseta castellano-leonesa), menos mal que están los pirineos....

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, por lo menos parece que a Entrepeñas y Buendía les seguirá llegando un caudal aceptable......sorprendente la cuenca del Ebro (más seca que la meseta castellano-leonesa), menos mal que están los pirineos....


No es tan sorprendente. La imagen muestra la humedad relativa del suelo, no del subsuelo, por tanto no están representados los acuíferos (ni, evidentemente, los ríos y embalses). La humedad del suelo depende y mucho de las precipitaciones (que han sido pocas últimamente), de la temperatura (muy elevada esta última semana), de la humedad atmosférica (ha habido tiempo muy seco) y de la capacidad de retención del propio suelo.

Es normal que las zonas más altas estén aún más húmedas que las bajas, porque allí aún llueve algo, aparte de que retienen el paso de las nubes.

De todos modos, por aquí pululan algunos edafólogos, o por lo menos gente que han estudiado edafología, que pueden aclarar esto algo mejor.

----------


## sergi1907

En la zona de la Ribera d'Ebre, en Tarragona, las lluvias no han acompañado mucho, más bien han pasado de largo y os puedo asegurar que el suelo está muy seco.
Mañana me tocará pasar mucho calor :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues si estais preocupados por el mapa del 31 de mayo, el 31 de julio os vais a enterar. Por aquí po andalucia mucho es que no la muestra entera muy seca, porque realmente lo está y eso que ha llovido.... :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## ben-amar

> De todos modos, por aquí pululan algunos edafólogos, o por lo menos gente que han estudiado edafología, que pueden aclarar esto algo mejor.


 :EEK!: Me lo explique :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Me lo explique



Te expliquen que?

Edafología es la ciencia que estudia los suelos. Y por aquí tenemos a más de un forero que la ha estudiado, por lo menos como asignatura en su carrera.

Ellos sabrán explicar mejor lo de la humedad del suelo y a lo que se debe.

----------

